# Thread question to Moderator



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Old threads? What happend to them? There was lots of helpful info on them


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I think they were trimmed.

I wouldn't have done it ( it's not like they take up much space. ) 
google may have archived the old threads.

I try to keep all the tech info i come across and use in my site...
stars.studio-art-dept.com/Pictures/Automotive_pdf/

mostly b11 sentra and datsun 210 stuff, and manuals for generic stuff and performance parts.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Man that sucks, I hope the mod is at least a datsun guy but I doubt it a datsun guy woulndt have deleted those threads. But anyways good looking out b11 i'll have to check your site out i'm sure you got some related info.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nizmo559 said:


> Man that sucks, I hope the mod is at least a datsun guy but I doubt it a datsun guy woulndt have deleted those threads. But anyways good looking out b11 i'll have to check your site out i'm sure you got some related info.


Old threads are not supposed to be "trimmed"

I looked back and didn't see any deleted threads...at least none that are relevent to the topic of Classic Datsun..


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

It's all good I'll just repeat myself, ask again when the subject comes up.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You're looking but you're not seeing. THere is a default number of threads showing. I set mine for the past month. You can display the entire forum history by selecting a different duration in the drop-down at the bottom of the page.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I can't believe I overlooked that, thanks bahearn everything was there the whole time, my settings were set to "the past month" instead of "the beginning".


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

:thumbup: there ya go....


----------

